# The Cult cover - PRS DGT



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

PRS DGT - AXE FX FX8 - RedPlate blackline. Drummer listened to the tune a couple times and we tried to make the best out of it with singer and bass player MIA. The noise level at the rehearsal space is ridiculous - purchased a Furman M-8Dx power conditioner afterwards and works incredibly well with almost no noise. For a couple hundred bucks, great unit to have.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fsanctuary


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The bass for that song is pretty boring (personally, I'd play chords instead - the verse rhythm guitar to free you up to play lead all the way through). Good job but try to relax in the intro (you play it better the second time when it's the bridge). To me this song just isn't complete without the acoustic guitar accents (I don't think Duff ever did those live, certainly not anymore, though he does mime them in the video here and there - I mean how hard would it be for Ian to strap on an acoustic and hit 3 chords at the end of every 4 bars... or now that they use a 2nd guitard, have him do it). 

Interesting tho, I've been getting back into the Cult recently.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The bass for that song is pretty boring (personally, I'd play chords instead - the verse rhythm guitar to free you up to play lead all the way through). Good job but try to relax in the intro (you play it better the second time when it's the bridge). To me this song just isn't complete without the acoustic guitar accents (I don't think Duff ever did those live, certainly not anymore, though he does mime them in the video here and there - I mean how hard would it be for Ian to strap on an acoustic and hit 3 chords at the end of every 4 bars... or now that they use a 2nd guitard, have him do it).
> 
> Interesting tho, I've been getting back into the Cult recently.


That is also our singer's biggest beef about the missing acoustic part.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Strap a guitar on him! lol.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Strap a guitar on him! lol.


That's one option and he used to play but has problems with flesh getting ripped off his fretting hand!. He plays keyboards but wants the "real" acoustic part.


----------

